# LightScribe Lifetime??? What's the limit of copies?



## ebo0763 (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a BENQ DW1655 with lightscribe.

What is the lifetime of the lightscribe in terms of maximum number of copies?  In other words, how many copies can I do with LightScribe befor it "breaks"? 

By the way, would you know the maximum number of copies that we could burn (as CD-R).

Thanks!


----------



## heyman421 (Aug 10, 2007)

it will burn 682 discs


is  this a serious question?  give me a break


----------



## Boomer (Aug 10, 2007)

nah, more like 682 and a half. cause it will prolly break half way through burning a disc....

sorry for the lame answers, but theres no way to tell. thats like asking when your hard dive is going to go out or burn up..... some last days, some last years.


----------



## ebo0763 (Aug 11, 2007)

Ok,

Before you think that I'm a freak, you have to know this...  My BAND will release a demo and I want to know if I am able to lightscribe and burn the amount of CDs that I want.  That's all...


----------



## brian (Aug 11, 2007)

it takes 30 min for a crappy image. you are better with a print your own cd lable


----------



## Boomer (Aug 11, 2007)

brianmay27 said:


> it takes 30 min for a crappy image. you are better with a print your own cd lable



werd. if u need a lot of CDs then id just do the labels as well. best way is to just try it and see if its worth your time.


----------



## wafflez (Aug 11, 2007)

I got an old epson printer (Photo R200) for free thanks to rebates and it actually has a cd tray that allows you to print COLOR on those types of discs...It's really fast and came with an imaging program that lets you put anything you want on it...Might be a better investment of time in my opinion.


----------



## Roncharlespatton (Aug 11, 2007)

can I have a link to a printer that will allow you to label disk's.


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 11, 2007)

Roncharlespatton said:


> can I have a link to a printer that will allow you to label disk's.


 
About any of them will, you just need label printing software.


----------



## paratwa (Aug 11, 2007)

There are a number of printers that will print directly onto disks. Epson and Cannon are just a couple of big names.

The only problem that I have read about on them is that the ink tends to smudge with constant handling. 

Have you looked in to using a place like Staples or Kinkos, they will print anything you want on to a cd/dvd disk. If you are doing hundreds or even thousands the costs are pretty cheap. 

Consider the prices if you are going to have to buy hundreds or thousands of disks and want them burned, since if you do it yourself you have to add in the price of ink, disks (special disks that cost double the price of regular disks). And the time of doing it. Kinkos or any other company can do it over night in most cases and do it professionally. 

Burning an image on with lightscribe can take an hour or longer per disk. Not the way you want to go if your doing  a lot of disks.


----------



## Michael (Aug 16, 2007)

paratwa said:


> There are a number of printers that will print directly onto disks. Epson and Cannon are just a couple of big names.
> 
> The only problem that I have read about on them is that the ink tends to smudge with constant handling.
> 
> ...



Printable CDs and DVDs tend to be cheaper around here.. that's why I buy them. 

I just bought a 30 pack of Printable DVD+R discs for $14.99 and the Standard (Durabrand) DVD+R discs were $16.99.. name brand DVD+R's were upwards of $20 per 30 pack.


----------

